# jewellery question



## ferny (Mar 12, 2007)

Possibly a very stupid question.

I've been given a sterling silver ring with a diamond in it. How do certain types of jewellery react to chemicals used in darkrooms?


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 12, 2007)

Silver solutions, acid fixer. Out of caution, conservative as I may be, I wouldn't wear jewelry in a conventional darkroom.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 12, 2007)

Film chemistry is based on silver so virtually all chemicals used will have some effect on silver jewelry. Gold and platinum are not affected. But as The Traveller says, it's not good practice to wear jewelry in the darkroom.


----------



## ferny (Mar 14, 2007)

Fair enough, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 15, 2007)

Once its been through dev stop n fix you should have a nice black ring I would think, though never tried it personally. Working with chems in the darkroom its best to wear only what you can chuck out afterwards and always an apron (plastic) and eye protection when mixing.


----------

